# pompano fishing



## fxal (Feb 26, 2005)

I will be fishing in the vero beach area next week. I plan on targeting pompano. They tell me to use sandfleas my question is how do i rig them, bottom rig, fish finder, how big of hooks? Also do I cast way out or fairly close? Thanks for any advice you can give me.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

I'd go right to the local Tackle shop and buy a couple of Pompano rigs. They are basically, high/low rigs with little floats and semi-circle type hooks.

Distance and fresh live fleas are most productive. 

I would not discount the possibility of a Bluefish blitz, we had one last week, and one of the tastiest fish out there, the Whiting. Whiting are frequently in close, and can be taken with the most modest equipment and readily available live shrimp.

Vero is a great place, you'll have a terrific time.

Enjoy, jim


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Don't have a Pic of the hook going thru the shell but the best way to explain it is .
The back end of the sandflea is the V shaped part of its body . I use these hooks and when I hook them up I start at the V shaped end on the under side of the flea and come up thru the shell untill the point of the hook just breaks the shell .










You don't want to go deep into the body of the flea stay out towards the tip of the shell as possible. This will not totally kill them and also stops them a bit from burrowing in the sand while on the hook . Sandfleas do just about everything backwards. They swim, crawl, and dig backwards.

Pompano Push
http://www.floridasportsman.com/features/pompano_stlucie_surf/index.html

Pompano: A Well-kept Secret
http://capmel.com/Pompano_A_Well_kept_Secret.htm

Good Info on this thread
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7870&highlight=Sandfleas


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

listen to this man! between this post and the links he has provided, its a very good answer to your question bud. all i can add is that i've definatley caught them in inches of water, and i've caught them way out there too... i would stay from the first slough(why dont they spell it slew) to the opposite side of the first bar..... come to think of it, i think he mentioned that too!


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)




----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Get some "SeaStriker Dual Pompano rigs", they are all I fish with and they are awesome (although spendy if you are constantly replacing them @ $1.39 per rig). I caught a 5 1/2 pound Pompano off the SunGlow pier a few months ago using live shrimp on a SeaStriker dual drop pompano rig. The rig is tied on 25 lb. monofilament with gold plated wide gap #2 kahle-type hooks. Each hook is highlighted with a red bead. The top of the rig has a #7 black swivel and the bottom has a #3 black snap for sinker attachment. You can buy them with two hook drops or a three, but the two drops seem to work better -every time I have tried fishing with both and comparing.


----------

